# Equipment Screens



## Apex Roofing Inc. (Oct 12, 2011)

We are bidding on a commercial roofing project and the GC has asked us to put in a bid on the rooftop equipment screens as well. We haven't done that kind of work before and this is the first time a GC has asked for it. Do any of you provide bids on equipment screens when you bid a commercial roof that has them? If not, do you know what trade normally bids them?

Thanks.

Sergio
Apex Roofing, Inc.
www.apextx.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

What kind of screens? HVAC intake screens? most of that falls on the HVAC or mechanical contractor .


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I would ask him (the GC) to specify a product. I don't have problems trying new things so would look into installation. If I thought I could do it, I would pursue it. If not I would pass. Never done it before myself but "what could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## Apex Roofing Inc. (Oct 12, 2011)

*More Info on Equipment Screens*

These are the type of screens that surround the rooftop equipment so they are not seen. 

http://www.c-sgroup.com/grilles/vision-barriers/vert-a-cade_1000 - This link is to the type of screen requested on this job.

We thought about just giving it a try, how hard could it be? When we looked into the cost of the materials, just the materials cost almost $30,000 so we decided it was a little to expensive to experiment on.

We ended up telling the GC we would pass on bidding it, but wanted to know who might usually handle these screens so we could do some more research for the next one.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Sergio
Apex Roofing, Inc.
www.apextx.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Ahh I was completely wrong in my thinking of screens. 

To answer yes we have and would do it again. Depending on who puts up the iron structure it's pretty easy and straight forward. Cut to size if needed and screw them up. In fact having the roofer install these I think is preferred, you can do it after the roof is on and you don't have to worry about someone else puncturing your new roof.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

*restaurant remodeling Los Angeles*

I dono clearly about the screenings what you trying to tell.Better you ask roofer who put the roof for your house.

_____________________________________________

restaurant remodeling Los Angeles


----------

